# منصرم و ماضٍ



## xebonyx

ما هو الفرق بينهما من حيث مدى الزمن عندما نشير إلى أحداث سابقة؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

الصرم هو القطع البائن، فالمنصرم هو الذي ذهب وولّى وقطع عهده فلا اتصال به بعد ذلك. أما الماضي فهو الذاهب عنك ونقيضه المستقبل وهو القادم إليك.

فإذا قلنا العهد المنصرم نقصد بهذا أن العهد ذهب وولّى وقطعت الصلة به، أما قولنا العهد الماضي فلا يشترط قطع الصلة به إلا أنه يبتعد عنا بمرور الزمن. المسألة ليست مسألة طول الفترة الزمنية بل الصلة بين الزمنين. مثلا: عهد الملك جورج في أمريكا عهد منصرم لأن النظام تغيّر بعده فلا صلة بينهما أما في بريطانيا فهو عهد ماض لأن الملكية لازالت هناك، طول الفترة الزمنية واحد تقريبا ولكن العلاقة بين العهدين تختلف بين هذا البلد وذاك.

هذا والله أعلم.

ملاحظة: لست متأكدة مما إذا كان كل من استخدم الكلمتين يقصد بها ما قلته سابقا، لا بد أن البعض يستخدمهما وكأنهما بنفس المعنى.


----------



## xebonyx

شكراً على إفادتك يا مها


----------

